# Vintage Industrial Electrical Equipment



## Maintenance2 (Oct 22, 2018)

Colt's Pat Firearms Mfg. Co. 
Safety Disconnect Switch
Date 1940s?


----------



## Maintenance2 (Oct 22, 2018)

Crouse Hinds Junction Box. 
Date 1920's?


----------



## Maintenance2 (Oct 22, 2018)

120v Knob and Tube Wiring
Porcelain Insulators Beam Clamped


----------



## Maintenance2 (Oct 22, 2018)

Andyz23 said:


> Maintenance2 said:
> 
> 
> > 120v Knob and Tube Wiring
> ...


Shows the image is broken. Any idea when it became uncommon to install knob and tube in factories?


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Maintenance2 said:


> 120v Knob and Tube Wiring
> Porcelain Insulators Beam Clamped







Isn't it amazing that beam clamps haven't changed at all in 100 years?


----------

